# Instrument Panel Light



## empierrelouis (May 2, 2018)

Hi,

One week ago I bought a used 2010 Nissan Rogue S.

What ever the headlight switch position(running light or headlight), the lights on the cluster will turn ON only when the ignition is on the START position or when the engine is running.. 

N.B The other lights on the instrument panel don't have that issue. 

As I replaced the original radio with a new Pioneer MVH-S600BS, I can't figure out if I had that issue before the installation. 

Please help.?

Thanks


----------

